# Zeitversetzten Dienst über Netzwerk installieren



## HeiM_User (20. August 2004)

Hi zusammen,

Erst mal eins vorweg: wir arbeiten hier in einem Windows2000 Netzwerk. in dem auch die Client überwiegend mit 2000 ausgestattet sind, nur vereinzelt mit XP.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Was habe ich für eine Möglichkeit, auf den einzelnen Clients einen Dienst so zu installieren, dass er Zeitversetzt startet, also nicht unmittelbar nach dem Systemstart, sondern z.B. 15 min. später. Das ganze natürlich möglichst, ohne die einzelnen PC's abklappern zu müssen und den Dienst "händisch" zu installieren!

Der Hintergrund ist folgender: Der angesprochene Dienst startet ein Programm, das auf einem Netzwerkshare liegt und etwa 40 sek. zur ausführung benötigt. Wenn ich es mit dem Logon-Script starte kommt es dann und wann zu Problemen: einerseits weil der jeweilige PC die entsprechenden Netzwerklaufwerke ab und zu noch nicht gemappt hat, andererseits wird beim Start  bereits soviel auf einmal ausgeführt, dass das zusätzlich zu startende Programm die Clients dann doch ziemlich ausbremst.

Es besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, das Programm als geplanten Task starten zu lassen, aber da weiß ich wiederum nicht, wie ich den einzelnen Clients das beibringen soll, ohne diesen Task bei jedem einzeln zu einzurichten - also von Hand. Gibt es da vieleicht eine Möglichkeit über das Netzwerk, die ich übersehen habe?


----------



## TheNBP (20. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von HeiM_User _
> *
> Es besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, das Programm als geplanten Task starten zu lassen, aber da weiß ich wiederum nicht, wie ich den einzelnen Clients das beibringen soll, ohne diesen Task bei jedem einzeln zu einzurichten - also von Hand. Gibt es da vieleicht eine Möglichkeit über das Netzwerk, die ich übersehen habe? *


Über den Konsolenbefehl "at" ("at /?" gibt Hilfe aus) kann man Geplante Tasks über das Netzwerk auf Clients einrichten.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, eine Verknüpfung im Autostart Menü anzulegen und den Dienst über den Befehl "net start Dienstname" zu starten. Wenn eine Startverzögerung gewünscht ist kann man behelfsmässig vorher z.b 20 mal eine IP anpingen.

Nachteil des ganzen: 
1. Ein Benutzer muss sich anmelden damit der Dienst gestartet wird
2. Es erscheint eine DOS Box solange der Dienst gestartet wird. Diese kann man zwar auch minimiert starten, aber der Benutzer hat immer die Möglichkeit den Vorgang durch schliessen der DOS Box abzubrechen.


----------

